
Let’s Really Think About This ‘New Low-Cost Laptop to Succeed MacBook Air’ Thing - kposehn
https://daringfireball.net/2018/08/new_low-cost_laptop_to_succeed_macbook_air
======
bkdbkd
It is in chasing that last easy dollar, that he looked up, only to find
himself trapped down maze of mediocrity.

